# So Many Procedures-Not Sure



## kathy a (Nov 29, 2012)

Our Urology group did a Cystoscopy with clot evacuation, Bilateral Retrograde with Pyleograms, a Left Uteroscopy, a Right ureteral stent placement and a TURBT.These are the codes I came up with:

52355-RT
52001-59-LT
52332-51
dx- 189.1

50394-51
74425-26
dx- 599.71, and 189.1

Can someone please help me, or voice their opinion on this?  
K Albert,CPC


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Dec 14, 2012)

Based on the title of these procedures, I see 52001, 52005, 74420, 52351, 52332, 52234 (since no size is listed).  Also, "assuming" all these procedures were preformed retrograde and not antegrade.  However, several of these procedures are bundled, so the only reportable procedure would be 52234 and 52351.


----------

